# green water clearing with willow tree branches?



## puopg (Sep 16, 2012)

UV Sterilizer will solve all your GW issues. Water clarifiers are typically coagulants and I would prefer not to use them. UV costs $50 so i would do that.


----------



## Bryanmc1988 (Apr 3, 2012)

i'll try the willow and see how that goes after a week, i heard good results from it but if all fails, i'll give uv a try...


----------



## Bluek24a4 (Mar 16, 2010)

I've read that Willow branches are supposed to help, but a UV definitely does clear it up. Then figure out what is causing the green water, your light is probably too strong.


----------



## Bryanmc1988 (Apr 3, 2012)

i dont think its my light, it was probly when i started dosing 2x of ferts when i didnt have enough plants to start with... but now i dont have any other algae besides the green water so i'll just need to clear that issue up and i'll be fine


----------



## Tetranerd (Oct 26, 2012)

Search on the topic of willow branches and you'll find a few discussions about the topic. Some folks swear by the results, others not so much. If you're going to try it, general consensus that I remember says the willow needs to have leaves open and sap running, not be asleep for the winter. It certainly can't hurt anything and it's inexpensive to try.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

greenwater can only reproduce in the presence of ammonia

having a strong bio filter pretty much nullifies greenwater. 
decent oxygen levels and plenty of surface area for bacteria to grow are a must. feed less for a few weeks and practice some small daily water changes and things will likely clear up on their own in a much healthier and longer lasting method than a quick fix


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

Personally I would use daphnia, since they feed on the diatoms that are green water. After they're done you have nice treats for your fish.


----------

